# Real Fishermen



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

I just have to ask this seeing how I have BEEN DONE AGAIN!!

Who are the REAL FISHERMEN you run into..you know the guys or gals that are just a CUT ABOVE everyone else..the PRODUCERS?

I fish Topsail-Wrightsville-Carolina bch....and I fish alone..have for quite a few years.

I was surf fishing a certain spot and had it too myself the 1st couple of days..did fair on pomps and mullets.

THEN, on the 3rd day here is this stranger on MY beach! He was fishing 4 rods and had them spred equally to cover a hole I KNEW ABOUT!
Man that guy WORKED the pompano over..NOT LITTLE ONES EITHER!!
I KNOW I watched him catch at least 15 CITATION SIZE POMPS!!!

He was working like a precision machine..those 4 rods were WORKING him too!

I finally got nerve to talk to him...He was using sand-fleas he said he had gotten at KURE BCH the day before.
He said he always got at least a 3-4 day supply cause they just weren't many now days on Topsail.

He used some of the dangest rigs I have ever seen....LOOONG DROPS...fancy little beads and GET THIS> ORANGE SINKERS!!!

He was throwing both spinning and covential reels and he could PUT IT OUT THERE!

He really DIDN'T WANT to talk to me and didn't invite anyone else walking down the beach to talk either....
But he had the best catch of surf Pompano's I HAVE EVER SEEN...
He was steady catching for at least 3 hours.

ALL BUSINESS in his approach and effort.
I could tell he'd been doing this for quite a while.
And just like that, he was gone! Quite on the changing of the tide.

I don't know WHO he was..BUT I WILL BE WATCHING FOR HIM from now on..
I felt like I was watching an artist that was ON TOP OF HIS GAME!
I lost count of his fish but I saw him work thru at least 3 doubles!
BIG POMPS too along with a few manster mullets.

Anyone on here fish Topsail and know who this ace was?

I fished the next day in HIS SPOT and DIDN'T DO NOTHING!!! SAME TIDE!

I guess its true that 10% of the fishermen catch 90% of the fish!

I have caught some citation pomps and mullets BUT I know this spook caught more citation pomps in one tide than I have in my career, and he probably DON'T even do citations!

I might have to paint me some ORANGE SINKERS!!!

Anyone ever run into one of these "spooks" that just had it dialed in??

Makes me want to get better at my fishing!
One of those pomps was the BIGGEST I have ever seen......4lb.+...and he just threw it in the cooler with the rest as quick as he could!!


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah I know exactly what you mean. I was fishing next to Kevin McCabe trout fishing one on the OBX. He walked up next to me (we were fishing at the jetties by the lighthouse) caught his limit right next to me, like shoulder to shoulder, and left. Saw him the next talked to him.... One of the nicest people i have personally ever met fishing. Helped me out a bunch and now I catch double the amount of trout using his tips and such.


----------



## mjesic1 (Jul 6, 2009)

What exactly is a "spook"?!! Is this a new fishing rig/lure? I'm sure it must be...since this is a PUBLIC fishing website that is designed for ALL to use. And, if your use of this TERM is not referring to our great sport of fishing, please try to find another website (that concurs with your views) to voice your expressions...


----------



## eb angler (Oct 26, 2005)

mjesic1 said:


> What exactly is a "spook"?!! Is this a new fishing rig/lure? I'm sure it must be...since this is a PUBLIC fishing website that is designed for ALL to use. And, if your use of this TERM is not referring to our great sport of fishing, please try to find another website (that concurs with your views) to voice your expressions...


Huh? What did you see that makes you think this is a racial referrence? Try drinking decaf before you start calling people out for stuff that isn't there.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Mjesic1, I believe the reference here is about a stranger that basically appeared out of nowhere (from the past few days) and began to catch fish. 

We're all about catching fish on this site. Please read the posts more carefully.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Kind of reminds me of something that happened a few years ago when I was visiting a friend in Northern Virginia. We met up and drove to a bar in Alexandria. He made a couple of references to the place as a "Spook Bar." After his second or third reference, I got a little irked and told him he needed to knock off the racial stuff: "Not cool, man. If you want to be a bigot, keep it to yourself."

Turns out that "spook" is slang for CIA agents in Northern Virginia. His dad had actually been a station chief and he had no idea why I was getting irritated. We had a good laugh about it afterwards.

I think Loner's reference, in this case, is simply to someone who quietly haunts the beaches and keeps to himself.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

orange sinker probably do play a factor, but my dad has lost sinkers the attached a red bead on to bluefish. bluefish will probably attack a orange sinker


----------



## chunkerbunk (May 24, 2005)

Hmmmm.... sounds like Wilson Rumley aka "Pier Legend" has made a rare appearance.


----------



## Fins&butt4me (Sep 7, 2009)

I know that if you paint egg sinkers black that freshwater catfish especially bluecats the live in waters inhabited with mussels will pick them up and even try to swallow them. Especially true in Santee Cooper.


----------



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

sand flea said:


> ...Turns out that "spook" is slang for CIA agents... I think Loner's reference, in this case, is simply to someone who quietly haunts the beaches and keeps to himself.


i concur... while i was in the navy... we called the intel guys/gals "spooks" or "spies"


----------



## mjesic1 (Jul 6, 2009)

To ALL...I do apologize if I misconstrued the term "spook" and I do thank you for the other meanings of the expression that was exposed here...however, I have always heard it used in a negative fashion; and Fishb, I do read very carefully and well... But again, thank you for giving me new insight for the word and hopefully one day I can witness the skill of Mr. Rumley...TIGHT LINES


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

chunkerbunk said:


> Hmmmm.... sounds like Wilson Rumley aka "Pier Legend" has made a rare appearance.


 Yeap.... We had a thread on here about pompano,and PL contributed quite a bit.. I've never fished with or near him,but know a close freind of his.. From the sounds of the post,as well as what I have heard,I'm sure it was him too..


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

Drumdum said:


> Yeap.... We had a thread on here about pompano,and PL contributed quite a bit.. I've never fished with or near him,but know a close freind of his.. From the sounds of the post,as well as what I have heard,I'm sure it was him too..


Yep, must have been Pier Legend as I just searched his name and found a the thread that Drumdum refers to in "The Bible"

The title of the thread is "Catching Pompano" and here is the link to that thread

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=48678

As to the use of the term "spook" I took it to mean an "apparition" as if he just appeared out of a fog then was gone.

Who knows could have been the "Grey Man" from SC who just took a little side trip to Top Sail or maybe the "Fort Fisher Hermit"


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

a couple of "spooks" I've have met and fished with:
The Twins
Mr.Wilson ( drumdum)
Capt Dave Hester ( surfrat)
Capt Blake ( Blakester)
Jimmy Johnston ( you know who you are )
Fred ( critter )
Lum
Brandon
Angel
the Bucket
Bill Kennedy
Slack
Anthony ( PA Distributers )
Tank
Goat
Paul

Most of these folks aren't on the boards and usually just go on there business on the beach or planks, but the wealth of fishing knowledge they offer, show or talk about is priceless.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry for any mis-interreptation.
SPOOK is a topwater plug I use in 2 sizes. (spook junior-super spook)

And SPOOK is these guys that just seem to appear on the beach or pier or backwater and CATCH FISH without any fan-fare OR publicity.

And seem to do it to a HIGHER LEVEL than the rest of us!
AND DON'T SAY MUCH even when asked!

Just for clarification...this fishemen I was posting about was WHITE.
Even his hair was mostly white around his hat and sunglasses.

Guess I will DROP THE TERM so to be POLITICALLY CORRECT from now on here on a fishing board where 99% of any fishermen KNEW exactly what I was refering too.

But I WILL be watching for him, I can tell there is something to LEARN about sand-flea fishing pompano.

Loved that guys "all business" attitude.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

white, black, puple, polka dot.... fish don't see color above the water. What binds all of us is that we all are fish hungry [email protected]


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

I am one of those spook fisherman, I will watch you catch fish from a far and then boom be right next to you catching your fish. 
Tight Lines, 
Tim


----------



## troutfishr (Nov 30, 2005)

*spook fisherman*

 at first I looked at it that way but then I remembered the title of the post. you see I'm one of those spook fishermen and I love to have people watch me catch fish, it is about knowing your quary and learning all you can about him and then going to his surf  and capturing him. Fish aren't PC and niether am I, besides we know when what we say crosses the line, until then fish on.


----------



## Davidvw9 (Oct 4, 2009)

mjesic1 said:


> What exactly is a "spook"?!! Is this a new fishing rig/lure? I'm sure it must be...since this is a PUBLIC fishing website that is designed for ALL to use. And, if your use of this TERM is not referring to our great sport of fishing, please try to find another website (that concurs with your views) to voice your expressions...


 
Spook also means a ghost, spirit, or poltergeist. Everything dose not have to be racial. Look it up. I'm assuming the fisherman appeared like a ghost out of nowhere did his thing and then vanished to be seen no more.

There is a trick to those pompano, wish I would have listened better to my grandmother. She once held the state record in the 90's hers was 7lb 14oz.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

Davidvw9 said:


> Spook also means a ghost, spirit, or poltergeist. Everything dose not have to be racial. Look it up. I'm assuming the fisherman appeared like a ghost out of nowhere did his thing and then vanished to be seen no more.
> 
> There is a trick to those pompano, wish I would have listened better to my grandmother. She once held the state record in the 90's hers was 7lb 14oz.


I remember seeing a mount in Coast line Service Center that was 7lb. 13 or 14 oz....was that the one your grandmother caught?
I believe Brownie (owner) told me it was caught somewhere near New River.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

AL_N_VB said:


> a couple of "spooks" I've have met and fished with:
> The Twins
> Mr.Wilson ( drumdum)
> Capt Dave Hester ( surfrat)
> ...


 Al,you knew Tank????? Sandy netted my first drum in 1976 on Va Beach wooden pier... One of the best folks to watch and learn from back in the day,before internet was invented.. As well as one of the best folks to be a freind,God rest his soul...


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

Sounds like ya came across My *brother*..
Yes, He DOES use orange sinkers also, uses spin & conventional reels...
resides in Sneads Ferry.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

Was he using 18inch dropper loops and real light test leaders?


----------

